# Augen auf beim Notebookkauf



## PcJuenger (26. Februar 2014)

Sooo, nachdem ich mit diesem grottigen Reim eure Aufmerksamkeit erhascht habe, hier mein Anliegen: 
Da mein Laptop mit seinen 3 Jahren doch etwas alt ist, gedenke ich, mir einen Neuen zuzulegen. Ins Auge gefallen ist mir dieser Test Asus N750JV-T4110H Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Meine Fragen wären nun: 

Wie gut ist dieser Laptop wirklich? Ich fand, dass er von den Vergleichen auf der Seite ganz okay aussah, vertraue aber auf eure Meinung

Lohnt er sich für den Preis von ~1200 oder gibt es in dieser Preisklasse bessere Alternativen?

Ist die GT 750M auf Dauer ausreichend? Ach ja, anders als im Test angegeben, scheint sie bei den meisten Vertriebsmodellen nur 2 GB zu besitzen, nicht 4. Wäre das zu wenig?


----------



## svd (26. Februar 2014)

Die erste Frage muss natürlich lauten, ob es denn wirklich ein Gaming Notebook sein muss, dessen Leistung einem gleichteueren Desktop hoffnungslos hinterherhinkt. 

Falls die Antwort ja lautet, würde ich von einem Gerät mit GT750M Abstand nehmen. Für 1200€ gäbe es schon die ersten Modelle mit der GTX770M. 
Das sagt zwar nichts über die Qualität der Verarbeitung oder des Bildschirms aus, aber rein von der zu erwartenden Spieleleistung her, ist das ASUS Modell, trotz Hybrid Festplatte, einfach überteuert.

edit: Oh, ich sehe gerade, das ASUS kommt sogar mit 2x750GB Flatten und Blu-ray Laufwerk? Das relativiert den Preis freilich.
Trotzdem tragen die Komponenten nichts zur reinen Spieleleistung bei (falls die wichtig ist).


----------



## PcJuenger (26. Februar 2014)

Ich weiß ja, dass es einem Standrechner hinterherhinkt, aber das ist immer so ^^
Ich erwarte da auch gar nicht die gleiche Leistung.
Und jaa, wir hatten das Gespräch schonmal in irgendeinem Fred hier, ein Laptop passt einfach besser. 

Das Asus G750JX-T4070H wäre ja das Einzige, was interessant wäre, allerdings kostet das auch glatt 200 mehr

Und nein, es muss kein Gamingnotebook sein, mir reicht obere Mittelklasse 

http://www.mediamarkt.de/mcs/produc...1TB-GT750M,48353,462906,856216.html?langId=-3

Wie sieht es mit dem Modell im Vergleich aus?


----------



## svd (26. Februar 2014)

Hmm, da ist ja auch eine GT 750M drinne.

Alternativ würde ich nach einem Notebook mit der GT*X* 765M suchen, wie das ASUS G750J*W*.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Februar 2014)

4GB würden ja nicht mal bei einer Desktop GTX 750 Sinn machen, selbst bei einer Desktop GTX 760 nicht, bei ner Desktop  GTX 770 VIELELICHT bei sehr hohen Auflösungen - aber bei ner 750m? Lachhaft, die ist ja nochmal schwächer als eine Desktop GTX 750, welche grad mal ca 100-120€ wert ist, was ihre Leistung angeht.

 Aber zum Spielen reicht ne 750m erstmal aus, da sollte es aber an sich locker Notebooks unter 1000€ geben - 1200€ und dann nur ne 750m ist schon sportlich ^^  zB MSI GE60-i550M245FD (0016GC-SKU11) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  nur 700€, aber ohne Windows, oder mit Windows und Quadcore für 900€ MSI GE70-i750M285 (001757-SKU14) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder von Lenovo für 800€ Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p, Core i5-4200M, 8GB RAM, 1TB (59400121) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## PcJuenger (26. Februar 2014)

Ach den gibt es auch für 1200 O.o ?
Das war genau der, den ich haben wollte, nur dachte ich immer, der kostet 1400, deswegen hat er mir zuviel gekostet. Danke für den Link


----------



## svd (26. Februar 2014)

Hehe, gut. Wenn du den Laptop nicht überall mitschleppen wirst, nur noch mal der Hinweis, dass der Cooltek Coolcube weniger Platz braucht als ein 17"er Notebook, du den mit 1200 Ocken mit Hardware vollstopfen kannst, wo er mit angezogener Handbremse Kreise um's Notebook fährt und auch noch was für einen 27" Bildschirm plus Wandhalterung über bleibt...


----------



## PcJuenger (28. Februar 2014)

Okay, nach ein wenig schlafen und nachdenken und dem energischen Hinweis meiner Freundin "aber dein Laptop funktioniert doch noch einwandfrei! ", bin ich doch zum Entschluss gekommen, mir einen Standrechner zuzulegen 

Nur habe ich keine Ahnung, worauf genau ich dabei achten muss, deswegen wäre ein wenig Hilfe eurerseits ziemlich...hilfreich  Und natürlich echt nett 

Also, als Grafikkarte würde ich die GTX 770 nehmen, nur bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, welches Modell, inwieweit unterscheiden sich die einzelnen Modelle überhaupt? 
Falls es keine Rolle spielt, würde ich dieses Modell nehmen (ASUS GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5 DirectCU II OC, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5)

Beim Prozessor bin ich mir ziemlich unsicher...Taugt der was Intel Core i7-4770K Box, LGA1150 ?

Dank der Empfehlung von svd würde ich dann noch das Gehäuse nehmen Cooltek Coolcube silber, mini-ITX, ohne Netzteil , allerdings macht mir die geringe Anzahl der USB-Ports ein wenig Sorge. Würde da ein Verteiler Abhilfe schaffen?

Sooo, wenn ich das richtig sehe, fehlen noch Mainbord, von dem ich überhaupt keine Ahnung habe, RAM (wo ich 8 GB einbauen würde, nur nicht weiß, was genau beachtet werden muss), Netzteil, Soundkarte und eventuelle leisere Lüfter. 

Wäre das alles überhaupt mit diesem Gehäuse kompatibel?

Muss ich eventuell noch was beachten?

Ach ja, wie sieht's mit WLan-Empfängern aus? Ist es da egal, welche man sich zulegt?
Anbei: Wäre es auch möglich, ohne Qualitätsverlust den Preis des Rechners auf 800€ zu drücken?


----------



## Miro1989 (28. Februar 2014)

Bei der Grafikkarte ist es eigentlich egal welche Marke du wählst. Sie unterscheiden sich meist nur durch die Optik ist halt Geschmackssache.Jeder mag etwas anderes.
Falls du Übertakten willst taugt er  Aber ich glaube das du nicht Übertakten willst, daher würde der Xeon besser passen im Prinzip genau das gleiche nur ohne Übertaktung und ohne Grafikchip. Der Xeon kostet so um die 210 Euro das passende Motherboard sollte so um die 60-80 Euro kosten (H87).
Ob das Würfel Gehäuse gut ist weis ich nicht aber ich könnte mir vorstellen das sich die Hitzt dort drinnen gut anstaut was schlecht wäre.
8 GB RAM ist eigentlich auch egal welchen du nimmst er sollte aber 1600 Mhz haben und 1,5 v.

Wie hoch war dein Budget ?


----------



## PcJuenger (28. Februar 2014)

Nein nein, übertakten will ich nicht, ich denke, man merkt, dass ich auf dem Gebiet nicht ganz so bewandert bin  Ich lege nicht unnötig Hand an Geräte, die ich nicht komplett verstehe ^^ Dafür müsste ich mich intensiver damit beschäftigen ^^

Meinst du diesen Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 Bx, LGA1150 ?
Wäre wirklich erfreulich, wenn ich den nehmen könnte, da er ja locker mal 100 Euro weniger kostet 

Beim RAM könnte ich dementsprechend diesen hier 8 GB-Kit Kingston 1866MHz DDR3 Non-ECC CL9 DIMM nehmen, der hat ~1800 Mhz und 1,65 V

Das Mainboard wäre dann Dieses? Gigabyte H87-HD3, ATX

Hm, dann fehlen nur noch Netzteil und Soundkarte...
Muss es unbedingt eine teure Soundkarte sein? Bin nicht so der Klangfetischist, hauptsache es hört sich ganz nett an ^^
Und beim Netzteil: Woher bekomme ich den Stromverbrauch der Komponenten heraus? 

Taugt dieses USB DVD Laufwerk was? Habe nämlich noch ein paar alte Spiele bei mir liegen, die ich darauf auch gerne spielen möchte  Und vom Preis her wäre es ja eigentlich ziemlich okay.
ASUS SDRW-08D2S-U Lite Wei

Und, da an dem Rechner dann nur 2 USB Anschlüsse sind: http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/cb-Test-PC-Hardware-Belkin-USB-2.0-7-Port-2-in-1-Hub-4637646.html Der müsste doch fuktionieren
Oder doch lieber der hier http://www.amazon.de/Inateck-HB5001...keywords=Externer+4-Port-USB+3.0-Hub+netzteil Der hätte dann noch USB 3.0, sieht ganz interessant aus


----------



## EngelEngelchen (28. Februar 2014)

Ja, es geht um den Intel Xeon 1230V3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Beim  Arbeitsspeicher reichen 1600 Mhz, da der Xeon nicht mit mehr Mhz  arbeiten kann (hier unter Memory Specifications und Speichertypen:  ARK | Intel)

Mainboard  geht auch in Ordnung, wobei du auch Asus, MSI verwenden kannst. Ich  weise nur kurz noch drauf hin, dass der volle Xeon Turboboost bis 3,7  Ghz nur mit einem Z87-Board bzw. einem B85/H87-Board mit Beta-Treibern  (mit Z87-Übertaktungsfunktionen) möglich ist. Viele Hersteller bieten dies nicht an 

Das Laufwerk halte ich für zu überteuert. 17€ Laufwerke tuns auch und sind nicht schlechter. Bsp.: ASUS DRW-24F1ST oder LG GH-24NS.


----------



## Miro1989 (28. Februar 2014)

Ja genau den mein ich bei dem ist direkt ein Lüfter mit dabei der aber für manch einen etwas zu laut ist aber der reicht völlig aus. (Das mit dem Turboboost wusste ich nicht   dann greif doch lieber zur Z87.)

Das Motherboard ist in Ordnung.

Bei dem Arbeitsspeicher bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher meist wird ja 1,5 V empfohlen. und wahrscheinlich müsstest du im Bios noch einstellen das er die 1800 benutzt. Guck dir den mal an 8GB G.Skill PC3-12800U CL11-11-11-28 der ist sehr schlicht in der Optik hat 1,5 V und 1600 Mhz die mit dem MB wahrscheinlich auch erkannt werden. 

ein Marken Netzteil für 50-70 Euro reicht locker aus. Und darauf achten das es 2 PCIe Stecker hat 6+2 Pin und 8 Pin (oder nochmals 6+2 Pin). Das MB hat eine eingebaute Soundkarte die reicht aus.

ASUS DRW-24F1ST (Bulk) Silent das reicht eigentlich.

Hinten am Motherboard sind ja auch noch USB Anschlüsse das sind genügend 

Ps. habe eben nochmal geguckt die Grafikkarte (27,17 cm) wird wohl nicht in den Cube (240 mm) reinpassen. der ist wirklich  mega klein.


----------



## PcJuenger (28. Februar 2014)

MSI Z87-G41 PC Mate, ATX, 1150
Also das hier  ? 

Beim RAM würde also dieser hier gehen?  8 GB Kingston 1600MHz DDR3 Non-ECC CL9 DIMM hat 1600 Mhz und 1,5 V

Naajaa, ich habe die Laufwerke genommen, da sie eine USB Schnittstelle haben und ih mir nicht sicher bin, ob dieses Gehäuse überhaupt Platz für ein Laufwerk hat. Deshalb der Gedanke mit dem Externen. 

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Betriebssystem aus? 

Ach ja, zum Budget: so gegen 800 bis 900 Euronen.


----------



## EngelEngelchen (28. Februar 2014)

Ja, der RAM geht in Ordnung, wobei zwei Speichermodule sinnvoller sind als ein einziger. Sprich 2 x 4GB (Dual-Channel) sind sinnvoller als 1 x 8GB. 2 x 8 GB geht natürlich auch, allerdings braucht man zum gamen keine 16 GB RAM.

Je nachdem was du spielst würde ich eher zu Windows 7 greifen. Außer du spielst aktuelle Spiele, bei denen DirectX11.2 gefordert ist. Da ist Windows 8 wohl sinnvoller.

Wie Miro1989 schon schreibt, die Grafikkarte wird wohl nicht ins Gehäuse passen  Was spricht denn gegen ein "normales" Gehäuse?

Und ja, das Mainboard ist optimal.


----------



## Miro1989 (28. Februar 2014)

Achso ok wen 2 x 4 GB sinnvoller sind dann schließe ich mir dir an 

wen dir dieses Gehäuse zusagt... Aerocool Vs-92 White Window Edition Midi-Tower - wei es hat genügent platz und ist echt billig.

Zum ende hin wird es vielleicht etwas knapp mit deinem Budget.

wenn 2 festplatten dazu kommen ( eine 120gb ssd ) und eine normale 1TB + win 7 kommst knapp an die 960 € 
dazu kommt aber das zusammenbauen von 20 Euro und win Installation von 35 Euro dazu. 
Du könntest natürlich Abstriche machen und eine andere Grafikkarte nehmen aber viel wird da auch nicht bei rum kommen


----------



## PcJuenger (28. Februar 2014)

Habe wenig Platz bei mir, da wäre ein kleines Gehäuse schon recht ideal :/

Und ja, ich weiß. Wo könnte man denn ohne merkliche Leistungseinbußen denn Abstriche machen?


----------



## EngelEngelchen (28. Februar 2014)

Ok, also:

Mainboard: MSI Z87-G41 PC Mate 82€
Prozessor: Intel Xeon 1230V3 217€
Grafikkarte: ASUS GTX770 293€
Arbeitsspeicher:  2 x 4GB 80€ (sinnvoll wären hier welche mit CL9-9-9-24, bitte drauf achten, das sind Speicherzeiten!)
Festplatte: Seagate 1 TB 52€
Laufwerk: ASUS DRW-24F1ST 18€
Netzteil: Cooler Master B600 48€

Damit liegst du ungefähr bei 790€. Ich mag mein Gehäuse, da es eine gute Kabel- und Luftführung hat. Es ist ein Zalman Z11 Plus und kostet 60€, dann wärst du bei 850€ ohne Betriebssystem. Windows 7 Keys (bitte wähle 64Bit) bekommt man bei Ebay für 30€. 

Der mitgelieferte Prozessorkühler ist beim Intel Xeon tatsächlich ausreichend, allerdings würde ich den trotzdem irgendwann austauschen und einen besseren Kühler kaufen.
So, ich hoffe ich habe nix vergessen...

EDIT: Eine ADATA 128 GB SSD kostet ~70€. Hier würde ich eigentlich nur das Betriebssystem drauf haun, aber das kannst du eigentlich auch noch nachrüsten (ist halt nur wegen Neuinstallation von Windows ein Zeitaufwand).


----------



## Miro1989 (28. Februar 2014)

Du könntest zum beispiel den PC selber zusammen bauen und Windows selber installieren oder es einem Freund machen der da Ahnung hat sind 55 Euro gespart.
Ja die Grafikkarte wäre eine Möglichkeit diese hier ASUS R9270X-DC2-2GD5 DirectCU II, Radeon R9 270X, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort Spart zur jetzigen 90 Euro 

Und die dritte Möglichkeit wäre einen anderen CPU  der sowas um den dreh mit 160 Euro kostet.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (28. Februar 2014)

Man kann den Turboboost des Xeon auch auf einem h87 Board nutzen. Nur damit man ihn dauerhaft auf Turbotakt betreiben kann braucht man ein z87 Board. Das stellt man im bios dann ein. Ist aber nicht nötig, er geht ja wenn nötig in den Turbo. Und hat auch sonst genug Reserven. Dauerhaft im Turbo verursacht er mehr Lärm, kostet mehr Strom...

Ram wie gesagt 1600mhz und 1,5 Volt. Sollte eher 65-70 kosten. Die latenzzeiten sind völlig wurscht, das merkt man höchstens in einem speziellen RAM Benchmark.

Grafikkarte: eine mit zwei bis drei lüftern für unter 300 euro sollte es sein. Nimm dann eine, die dir gefällt und unter den in Frage kommenden den höchsten Takt hat.

Wenn nur "netter" Sound wichtig ist, reicht der onboard Sound völlig. Erst bei teureren Anlagen wird man überhaupt Einen Unterschied merken.

Lieber 500w für den Preis nehmen. Bequiet L8 Serie zum Beispiel. Das oben genannte Netzteil reicht natürlich auch, bequiet könnte nochmal nen deut effizienter sein.

Ne gute SSD wäre die Samsung Evo Basic 120 gb


----------



## PcJuenger (28. Februar 2014)

Das mit der Radeon habe ich hier auch irgendwo schonmal gelesen, soll die von der Leistung her nicht sogar etwas besser sein? 
Frage wäre allerdings: Funzt die auch mit allen Spielen?
Windows selbst installieren dürfte kein Problem sein, dass erledigt sich, wenn ich es recht in Erinnerung habe, so ziemlich von selbst. 

Nun, wäre es mit merklichen Leistungseinbußen verbunden, die CPU auszutauschen? Und: Wenn eine andere CPU drin ist, wäre ja auch ein anderes Mainbord möglich.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (28. Februar 2014)

Die 270x ist so gut wie eine GTX *760*. Also 30% schwächer als eine GTX 770.
Funktionieren tut die und reicht aktuell auch für alle Spiele. Ist halt eher obere Mittelklasse als oberklasse.

Für den Xeon reicht wie gesagt auch ein h87 Board. Für Einen normalen i5 4570 auch. Nur zum übertakten ein z87 nehmen. (siehe meinen vorherigen post)
Der Xeon ist in etwa so stark wie ein i7 4770. Ein i5 4570 etwas schwächer, in Spielen aber im Moment nicht viel. Erst, wenn Spiele auf 8 Kerne optimiert werden, wird der Xeon seinen Vorteil ausspielen können.


----------



## Miro1989 (28. Februar 2014)

Das war aber die 280x ist im vergleich genauso gut wie die gtx 770 momentan ist sie sogar billiger. MSI R9 280X GAMING 3G, AMD Radeon R9 280X, 3GB DDR5

Mit den i 5 habe ich mich noch überhaupt nicht auseinander gesetzt da kann ich dir nichts genaueres zu sagen.


----------



## PcJuenger (28. Februar 2014)

Ahhh okay, dann habe ich was verwechselt ^^


----------



## Miro1989 (28. Februar 2014)

der i 5 4570 würde meinen FX 8120 um längen schlagen und ich kann momentan alles Spielen was es so gibt auf Ultra oder sehr hoch 
Cod Ghosts bsp. läuft bei mir mit 80 fps (mit einer gtx 770)

Mit der R9 270x oder der GTX 760 würde das bestimmt genauso laufen nur mit vielleicht 20 fps weniger.


----------



## PcJuenger (28. Februar 2014)

EngelEngelchen schrieb:


> Ok, also:
> 
> Mainboard: MSI Z87-G41 PC Mate 82€
> Prozessor: Intel Xeon 1230V3 217€
> ...


 
Soo, denke es wird diese Konfiguration, es liegt im Budget und hat die inneren Werte, die ich wünsche ^^
Die Frage wäre wirklich nur, wo ich eine Win8 64bit Version herbekomme, die nicht den Rahmen sprengt. Bei Ebay bin ich irgendwie immer etwas skeptisch...


----------



## Miro1989 (28. Februar 2014)

Super dann haben wir dir ja gut geholfen  Da haste ordentlich Power unterm Schreibtisch zu stehen bald
Da kann ich dir nicht helfen ^^


----------



## PcJuenger (28. Februar 2014)

Ja danke Leute 

Übrigens, da hardwareversand.de das andere Netzteil nicht hat: Cooltek Value Series CVS 650 Watt ATX 2.3 Geht das auch?


----------



## Miro1989 (28. Februar 2014)

bei mir geht der link nicht


----------



## PcJuenger (28. Februar 2014)

Okay, hier nochmal Cooltek Value Series CVS 650 Watt ATX 2.3


----------



## Miro1989 (28. Februar 2014)

wird bestimmt locker reichen


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (4. März 2014)

Reicht bestimmt, für die Leistung aber fast etwas billig. Lieber 500w für den Preis nehmen und damit eine bessere Qualität haben.


----------



## PcJuenger (28. Dezember 2014)

So liebe Leute, ich weiß, ich habe vor Ewigkeiten angefragt, aber das hat sich alles "ein wenig" verschoben ^^
Nun, diese Woche steht allerdings der Tag des Kaufes an, und erfreulicherweise haben sich im Laufe der Zeit sogar einige Komponenten vergünstigt, ein paar andere habe ich ausgetauscht, deshalb wollte ich fragen, ob die Konfiguration auch so noch stimmt:
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G41 PC Mate - Motherboard - ATX - LGA1150 Socket - Z87 (MSI Z87-G41 PC Mate, ATX, 1150 günstig kaufen ) 77,69 €
Prozessor:Intel Core i7 4770 / 3.4 GHz Prozessor ( Intel Core i7-4770 Box, LGA1150 günstig kaufen ) 291,54€
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 (ASUS GTX770-DC2-2GD5 DirectCU II günstig kaufen ) 249,90
Arbeitsspeicher:            Crucial - DDR3 - 4 GB - DIMM 240-PIN 2x (4GB Crucial DDR3 1600 MT/s CL11 PC3-12800 single ranked günstig kaufen ) 65,36€
Festplatte: Seagate Pipeline HD ST1000VM002 - Festplatte - 1 TB - SATA 6Gb/s (Seagate Pipeline 5900.2 1TB günstig kaufen ) 58,18€
Laufwerk:           Pioneer DVR 221LBK - DVD±RW (±R DL) / DVD-RAM-Laufwerk - Serial ATA (Pioneer DVR-221LBK günstig kaufen ) 15,93€
Netzteil: Cooler Master B600 ver.2 - Stromversorgung - 600 Watt (Cooler Master B600 ver.2 600W ATX 2.3 günstig kaufen ) 47,10€
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home Premium Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit OEM inkl. Service Pack 1 (Frustfreie Verpackung): Amazon.de: Software ) 84,99€
Gehäuse: Raidmax Altas - Tower - ATX (Raidmax Super Altas, ohne Netzteil günstig kaufen ) 28,51 €
Gesamtpreis: 919,2 €
Taugt er so noch etwas? Muss ich eventuell noch was ändern?
Ach ja: Ich nehme bewusst einen i7 und keinen Xeon, da ich auch eine integrierte GK haben will, falls die eigentliche abraucht. Das Ding ist nämlich nebenbei noch für's Studium wichtig, da kann ich nicht darauf warten, bis ich das Geld für eine neue GK habe, bis ich ihn wieder verwenden kann.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2014)

Also, das ist okay, aber keine soooo gute Zusammenstellung, und noch ein Tipp wegen der Preise: speziell bei hardwareversand.de geh aber über eine Preisvergleichsseite zu den Produkten, am besten Geizhals.at/de oder den PCGH-Preisvergleich, der auf Geizhals basiert. 

- das Board wäre zum übertakten gedacht, die CPU aber nicht. Das mit dem Board ist zwar an sich "egal", da auch nicht-OC Boards so um die 70-80€ kosten - aber als CPU würde ich TROTZ Deines Einwands mit dem "Grafikkarte abrauchen" den Xeon E3-1231v3 oder 1230v3 nehmen, und als Board (falls du den 1231 nimmst) eher eines mit H97-Chipsatz, weil der 1231 noch neu ist und man mit Pech bei nem Board mit 80er-Chipsatz eines erwischt, was den noch nicht erkennt. Denn die Xeons sind so viel billiger, da kannst Du Dir auch einfach eine Not-Grafikkarte für 20-25€ mitbestellen und sparst immer noch   oder "sogar" ne alte gebrauchte irgendwo ziehen, da gibt es etliche, die für nen 10er weggehen.

- die GTX 770 ist überteuert. Eine AMD R9 290 gibt es schon ab 260€, am besten von  Asus, da bekommst Du sogar 30€ zurückerstattet - und die R9 290 ist mal eben ca 25% schneller als eine GTX 770, fast so schnell wie eine GTX 970 und etwas schneller als eine GTX 780. UND die hat 4GB RAM - inzischen sind 2GB Grafik-RAM nicht mehr zeitgemäß, vor allem wenn die Karte eine Weile "halten" soll.  Oder auch eine AMD R9 280X, die ist so schnell wie die GTX 770 und hat wenigstens 3GB RAM, kostet zudem auch 20-30€ weniger XFX Radeon R9 280X Black Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (R9-280X-TDBD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

- RAM is okay, gibt aber bestimmt auch ein Kit mit direkt 8GB (2x4) und CL10 statt nur CL11 für 65€ DDR3-1600 1,5V

- Festplatte: an sich sollten 1000GB 7200U/Min nur 45-50€ kosten. Die Seagate ist sogar langsamer - ich glaub die ist eher für Server oder so "optimiert" - nimm lieber die zB Seagate 7200.14

- Netzteil: wäre okay, aber das hier zB be quiet! System Power 7 500W ATX 2.31 (BN144) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ist deutlich effizienter und auch hochwertiger, und 500W reichen da locker aus. 

- Gehäuse: also, das ist schon echt was ARG billig...   lieber ein wenig mehr ausgeben, zB das hier Sharkoon BD28 rot mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  gibt es auch mit blauen oder grünen LEDs. Das hat auch 2x echtes USB3.0 (beim billigen steht 1x USB3.0, das deutet darauf hin, dass Du ein Kabel quer durch Gehäuse verlegst und dann einen Anschluss hinten nutzt).  Und viel Platz auch für starke GRafikarten (beim Raidmax hab ich da nix gesehen)


Vom Budget her sollten meine Änderungen trotzdem passen


----------



## PcJuenger (29. Dezember 2014)

Hey Herb, danke für die Antwort, leider etwas spät, da ich das Ding schon bestellt habe. Aber glücklicherweise ist das ja kein endgültiger Schritt, Teile können bei Bedarf ja immer noch ausgetauscht werden ^^
Übrigens ein paar Teile habe ich dann doch noch verändert:
Beim Ram habe ich dann diesen hier genommen: 
4GB G.Skill PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 günstig kaufen
Beim DVD-Laufwerk habe ich dieses genommen:
Samsung SH-224DB schwarz günstig kaufen
Und letztendlich habe ich noch das Netzteil genommen:
Aerocool AP-650 Netzteil - 650 Watt günstig kaufen
Zudem habe ich dann doch direkt über den Versand eine Lizenz für WIn8.1 erworben, war jetzt auch nicht sonderlich viel teurer als bei Amazon.

Zur Festplatte: Ja, da habe ich scheinbar nicht ganz aufgepasst, scheint wirklich eher auf DVR ausgelegt zu sein ^^; Aber ist ja halb so wild, Festplatten kann man immer noch dazu kaufen und mehr Speicher schadet nie 

Hat das wenigstens ein paar Fehler der ursprünglichen Planung ausgebügelt, oder hab' ich's damit noch schlimmer gemacht ^^?


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2014)

Naja, das RAM ist an sich etwas langsamer, aber dafür besserer CL-Wert - ich denke, du wirst da keinen Unterschied merken.  Ansonsten okay, das Netzteil wird halt mehr Strom ziehen als das BeQuiet, weil das BQ eben sehr effizient arbeitet - aber ein Riesenunterschied isses auch nicht, außer du zockst jeden Tag 3-4 Std


----------



## PcJuenger (29. Dezember 2014)

Dafür habe ich gar keine Zeit, höchstens mal alle zwei Tage 1 1/2 h, wenn's hochkommt.


----------



## PcJuenger (2. Oktober 2015)

Hey Leute ich mache den alten Fred mal wieder auf, da ihr mir das letzte Mal so gut geholfen habt 
Ein Freund meinerseits möchte sich jetzt auch einen Standrechner holen, allerdings hat er sich einen für 1500€ zusammengebastelt, wo ich durchaus noch Einsparpotenzial sehe. 
Hier wäre der Link:
PC Konfigurator - PC günstig zusammenstellen auf hardwareversand.de

Welche Komponenten könnte er ohne signifikanten Leistungsverlust austauschen? (und ja, er besteht, warum auch immer, auf ein Bluray-Laufwerk)


----------



## svd (2. Oktober 2015)

Falls dein Kumpel nicht auf das Übertakten des i7 aus ist, dazu fehlte ja auch sowieso ein geeigneter Kühler, ist der Xeon E3-1231 v3 noch immer ein guter Tipp.

Das Mainboard muss dann auch nicht so extrem teuer sein. Wenn es ca. 80-90€ kostet und genug SATA6 Anschlüsse hat,. reichte das auch gut aus.

Für Haswell Prozessoren würde ich eigentlich noch immer schnelleren 2400er RAM empfehlen. Aber auch so ist ein 16GB 1600er Kit besser, als zwei 8GB Riegel einzeln zu kaufen.

Als Alternative zur GTX970 könnte man noch die Sapphire R9 390 Nitro nennen, die volle 8GB VRAM besitzt und sich leistungsmäßig zwischen eine GTX970 und GTX980 setzt.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2015)

svd schrieb:


> Falls dein Kumpel nicht auf das Übertakten des i7 aus ist, dazu fehlte ja auch sowieso ein geeigneter Kühler, ist der Xeon E3-1231 v3 noch immer ein guter Tipp.
> 
> Das Mainboard muss dann auch nicht so extrem teuer sein. Wenn es ca. 80-90€ kostet und genug SATA6 Anschlüsse hat,. reichte das auch gut aus.
> 
> ...


  jo, stimme allem zu - man muss aber bei der Grafikkarte dann den hohen Stromverbrauch der AMD-Karte bedenken. Wenn er mehr als 1h pro Tag im Schnitt spielt, macht sich das nach 2-3 Jahren durchaus bemerkbar. Wenn es pur um die Kosten geht, würd ich sogar eher eine R9 290 nehmen - zB HIS R9 290 iPower IceQ X2 OC mit MANTLE und Gaming Evolved Client, 4GB GDDR5 2XDLDVI-D/DP/HDMI günstig kaufen  eine GTX 970 ist keine 10% schneller. 

Dann würde ich auch noch nicht die "Pro"-Version von Windows nehmen - die braucht man nicht. Ausnahme: man weiß GENAU, dass man sie doch braucht, weil man ganz bestimmte Features wirklich kennt und braucht, die home nicht bietet  

Und ob es so "teures" WLAN sein muss, ist auch so ne Frage. In jedem Falle wäre es per Kabel sowieso besser, d.h. wenn es geht, auch wenn es vtl ein wenig Verlegearbeit ist, lieber Internet per Kabel.


----------



## Golgomaph (3. Oktober 2015)

Mal eine kurze Frage zwischendurch, nur um dazu zu lernen ^^:
Warum ist es besser zwei 8Gb-Riegel im Paar zu kaufen anstatt einzeln? Oder geht es nur um den Preis?


----------



## MichaelG (3. Oktober 2015)

Ist für Dualchannelbetrieb. Bring wenige % Performance. Jeder RAM-Riegel hat die gleiche Performance und es gibt keine Gefahr von Inkompatibilitäten wie es bei unterschiedlichen RAM möglich wäre.


----------



## svd (3. Oktober 2015)

In der Regel wird ein Pärchen gemeinsam auf reibungslose Zusammenarbeit getestet.

Bei, an und für sich, baugleichen Einzelriegeln klappt das natürlich meist, muss aber nicht.


----------



## Golgomaph (3. Oktober 2015)

Achso okay, vielen Dank ^^


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2015)

Wobei das mit dem "zusammen testen" eher Marketing ist, und ob das wirklich immer noch gemacht wird, weiß ich gar nicht ^^ Denn die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du bei Einzelkauf trotz identischer "Modelle" Probleme hast, ist extrem gering, d.h. an sich muss man gar nicht "getestete" 2er-Sets anbieten. 

Selbst wenn du verschiedene "Modelle" mischst, ist die Chance, Pech zu haben, sehr klein - solange du nur darauf achtest, dass beide Riegel halbwegs gleiche Daten haben, vor allem was die Spannung angeht. Wenn du je einen Riegel mit zB DDR3-1600 und DDR3-1866 mischst, ist das kein Thema, wenn beide 1,5V haben. Dann stellt sich der schnellere halt auf 1600 ein, maximal muss man es selber im BIOS machen. Wenn aber einer ganz klar für 1,5V und der andere nur für 1,7V gedacht ist, kann das Probleme geben. 

 So oder so: zwei Riegel statt einem sollte man an sich immer nehmen, aber ob man nun ein Set mit 2 Riegeln nimmt oder zwei Riegel einzeln kauft, ist an sich egal. Ich würde einfach schauen, was günstiger wäre. Ein Nachteil vom Paar-Kauf kann nämlich sein, dass - wenn du wirklich feststellst, dass EIN Riegel einen Defekt hat - du beide Riegel zurücksenden musst.


----------



## Golgomaph (4. Oktober 2015)

Wieder was gelernt! Danke euch ^^


----------



## PcJuenger (12. August 2016)

Sooooo liebe Leute, in den hier erwähnten PC habe ich seit vorgestern eine Samsung SSD (850 Evo, 500GB) verbaut, das komplette System platt gemacht und auf der SSD neu installiert (Win 8.1, 64 bit). Problem dabei ist, dass ich seit dem Umzug mit Mikrorucklern zu kämpfen habe, die schon dadurch sichtbar werden, dass ein ganz normales Fenster nur noch ruckelig verschoben wird. Im Browser (Firefox) ist es dadurch bemerkbar, dass sich Tabs nur noch langsam öffnen, die Schließanimation nur ruckeig abgefahren wird und Websites generell irgendwie nur noch langsam reagieren. 
Bemerkbar werden diese Ruckler insbesondere, wenn mehrere Programme gleichzeitig offen sind, vorallem wenn etwas nebenbei gedownloaded wird/Videos im Hintergrund laufen. 

Woran kann das liegen? Ich habe das System frisch aufgesetzt und alle Treiber neu von den jeweiligen Hersteller-Websites gezogen und installiert. Virus kann es eigentlich nicht sein, da ich Kaspersky drauf habe. Ich kann mir keinen Reim darauf machen und nach 2 Tagen und zahllosen Neuinstallationen fällt mir auch nicht mehr wirklich etwas ein, was ich machen könnte.

Hier noch der Link zur Konfiguration: http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-komponte...ugen-auf-beim-notebookkauf-2.html#post9812467

Gerade nochmal getestet, das Problem tritt immer auf, wenn was im Hintergrund gedownloaded wird, egal ob von Steam oder Firefox. Auch nach Beendigung des Downloads bleiben die Ruckler kurz bestehen, bis das System dann wieder normal funktioniert. Abschalten von Kaspersky bringt soweit nix. 
Update: Problem tritt auch auf, wenn eine Website geladen und gleichzeitig das Fenster des Browsers verschoben wird. Desweiteren sind die Mikroruckler auch in anforderungslosen Spielen wie Don't starve together bemerkbar, die vorher problemlos (=ruckelfrei) liefen.
Update#2: Die CPU-Temperaturen sind für den Idle-Betrieb arg hoch (77-80 °C, Höchstwerte 90 °C, gemessen mit Core Temp 1.1). Eventuell muss ich die Wärmeleitpaste mal austauschen. Könnte das die Ursache meiner Fehler sein? Eine überhitzende CPU? Temperaturen gehen unter Last bis auf 100°C hoch. Ungewöhnlich.
Update#3: Austausch der Wärmeleitpaste hat die Idle-Temperatur wieder auf 35-45 °C runterreguliert, war also schonmal erfolgreich. Mal schauen, ob damit auch die Ruckler der Vergangenheit angehören


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2016)

An sich scheint das in der Tat eher die CPU zu sein, denn die Werte sind selbst für ein Notebook viel zu hoch... 

Falls die Ruckler doch wiederkommen: schalt mal kaspersky ab, ob DAS vielleicht sogar der Grund ist. Wenn nein, dann kann es natürlich mit Pech sein, dass das Board ausgerechnet mit der neuen SSD nicht klarkommt. ^^


----------



## PcJuenger (13. August 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> An sich scheint das in der Tat eher die CPU zu sein, denn die Werte sind selbst für ein Notebook viel zu hoch...
> 
> Falls die Ruckler doch wiederkommen: schalt mal kaspersky ab, ob DAS vielleicht sogar der Grund ist. Wenn nein, dann kann es natürlich mit Pech sein, dass das Board ausgerechnet mit der neuen SSD nicht klarkommt. ^^



Ist ein Standrechner, kein Notebook 
Die Temperaturen haben sich nach dem Erneuern der Wärmeleitpaste wieder auf 30 -50 °C eingefahren, sind also wieder okay. 

Das Ruckeln ist dadurch auch merklich besser geworden, allerdings taucht es immer noch auf, wenn etwas gedownloadet wird und man das Programmfenster schnell verschiebt. 
Multitasking scheint nicht so das Ding meiner SSD zu sein.


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2016)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Ist ein Standrechner, kein Notebook
> Die Temperaturen haben sich nach dem Erneuern der Wärmeleitpaste wieder auf 30 -50 °C eingefahren, sind also wieder okay.
> 
> Das Ruckeln ist dadurch auch merklich besser geworden, allerdings taucht es immer noch auf, wenn etwas gedownloadet wird und man das Programmfenster schnell verschiebt.
> Multitasking scheint nicht so das Ding meiner SSD zu sein.


 muss ja nicht an der SSD liegen. Vlt fällt Dir nur was auf, worauf du vorher nicht geachtet hast, oder es ist eben wirklich der Virenscanner.


----------

